# Interest in SC nucs?



## wayacoyote (Nov 3, 2003)

My wife and I are switching over to medium hive bodies and, so, have a number of frames of deep to be cut down. We're also interested in selling SC nucs, perhaps next year. We're debating on cutting down our deeps into mediums, but thought we'd see if anyone would be interested in some SC nucs enough to make it worth us storing them over the winter....

I'm undecided on whether we'll sell nucs as mediums or as deeps. I know most beekeepers work with deeps, but I'm hearing more and more interest in those who are going SC who are also going medium as well. 

Advice will be accepted. 
And if you're in our area (Bowling Green kentucky) and wanting to convert to SC, let us know if you'd rather have nucs as deeps or not.

Thanks
WayaCoyote


----------



## Keith Benson (Feb 17, 2003)

wayacoyote said:


> Advice will be accepted.
> And if you're in our area (Bowling Green kentucky) and wanting to convert to SC, let us know if you'd rather have nucs as deeps or not.
> 
> Thanks
> WayaCoyote


I have been reluctant to make the deeps to medium shift because I own a full complement (for me anyway) of deep stuff. 

I think there is a market for both. Would pricing be different? You would be getting different levels of bees and comb.

I am thinking of converting over the next few years and eventually selling off the deep small cell as Nucs, and culling anything that is not good SC comb. In the end, I think anyone who wants to get into small cell will prolly take either, moving a 5 frame medium up to deeps should not be too difficult over the season.

One a realted but not so realted note, I wonder if HSC will ever be available as a medium. It pains me to think about slicing that expensive stuff up . . . . 

Keith


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

When I cut that extra off to make 6-1/4" deep frames out of them, what's left still fills most of a wooden 6-1/4" frame. So, for me, its a win - win, situation.


----------



## Keith Benson (Feb 17, 2003)

Joseph Clemens said:


> When I cut that extra off to make 6-1/4" deep frames out of them, what's left still fills most of a wooden 6-1/4" frame. So, for me, its a win - win, situation.


 
Thanks!

Keith


----------



## wayacoyote (Nov 3, 2003)

Keith,
Good to hear from you. So far, we've increased our stock of medium frames and bodies by simply cutting down the deeps. From two deep frames, we cut off enough comb to peice together a medium comb. So two deeps produce three mediums. Not bad in my mind. But before I cut down all those deeps, I want to make sure no one would rather buy them from us. 

Pricing? I haven't really thought about it. I know most of us are very determined to get what we pay for. I suppose I'd sell mediums for an appropriate discount considering their reduced size and quantity. Thanks for bringing it up.

WayaCoyote


----------

